# Melbourne and Geelong Living cost



## samirarukshan (Sep 22, 2015)

I will apply for 487 visa and like to come in geelong VIC..how about the living cost compare to Melbourne . i am an electrical engineer and have 3+ years of experience and my wife also a HR Degree holder. so how much needed to in HAND ..


----------

